# Bowls



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of bowls I did. The first one is olive wood and I gave this one to Father Norbert at our church. It is finished with Waterlox. The other is a cherry bowl I turned. It is finished with Arm-R-Seal and Seal-A-Cell. 8 1/2" across and 1 3/4" high.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie W
Nice work Bernie. I like them all, everythig looks crisp and clean. Looks like you pay attention to detail and the finishes look flawless. You did yourself proud my friend. That first bowl on the left in the picture. What kind of wood is that? That is a wood I don't recognize and Corey calls it Dunno no wood. I used this on a bunch of natural edge bowls. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Man I loved that Olivewood one Bernie when you did it. I really like turning it... to bad it is so dang expensive!! I would like to have more. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Top notch as always Bernie. It is unreal how far you have come in only 2 years. Sure left the rest of us in the dust   

Hope you are doing well my friend.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

mit-ch said:


> Bernie W
> Nice work Bernie. I like them all, everythig looks crisp and clean. Looks like you pay attention to detail and the finishes look flawless. You did yourself proud my friend. That first bowl on the left in the picture. What kind of wood is that? That is a wood I don't recognize and Corey calls it Dunno no wood. I used this on a bunch of natural edge bowls. Mitch


Mitch the first bowl on the left is Olivewood. It is a joy to turn and finish. I like doing Natural edge bowls. Here is one I turned from mesquite which is another one of my favorite woods. Mesquite is one of the only woods you can turn from green to finish that won't move or warp. All of my turnings are finished with lacquer, Minwax Antique oil or Waterlox.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, you're one of only a very few people who leave me speechless! Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Sure are pretty Bernie... as usual...


----------

